# 24-year-old battling with IBS for years.



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

Hello,I'm hoping to get some advice/feedback on my struggle with IBS.I definitely don't have constipation, but it's not diarrhea either.I had an off-and-on problem with going too often (a good amount each time). When I was 18 I learned a way to control it. I would get up 2 hours before having to go anywhere, and psych myself out a bit, give myself a bit of a nervous feeling, move around a bit (I know it's partially mental) and it was so effective that I would probably go 3 times in the span of 2 hours and my bowels would completely empty. It wouldn't be so "well-formed" but that doesn't really matter. I had a control like this for about 2 years. Then the struggle came back for a bit but then I had control again. I understand it's a bit unusual of an approach but it worked for me and well. When I was 21 it started to wear off. It wouldn't take 2 hours anymore but then 3, 4, until it took until night or sometimes I wouldn't be completely empty each day.Nowadays, I have to take a fiber supplement so that "it" can be well-formed and softer because if I don't I would occasionally have bleeding/soreness. I also am going around 7-8 times a day. Each time a decent amount (spread throughout the day as opposed to all at once).The sad problem: I hesitate to go out for long periods of time because I know the feeling will get so strong and uncomfortable I would end up having to excuse myself. It's a horrible problem to have especially at a young age like this. By late night usually I can go enough if not fully to be OK for the night but it takes a lot of (mental) effort throughout the day. It definitely should NOT have to be like this. I have no idea how people are so carefree and go only once in the morning every morning with no discomfort and feel great. That's a distant memory at this point. I miss the confidence I had and the emptyness in my bowels and how relaxed they were. I was more regular and would go fully every morning in a great amount whereas now it's just a decent amount throughout the day.I don't know where to go from here. I definitely do not have constipation, it's not diarrhea in the sense that I'm running to the toilet. I don't really ever have gas because my bowels are constantly moving so nothing every is sitting around.I tried Florastor with it's convincing commercial, which did absolutely NOTHING for me.*I'm wondering if I should try another probiotic like align or acidophilus pearls? *Is a bit of Epsom salt each morning with water an OK routine?*My body DOES react to psyllium fiber, am I not taking enough? Should I take it with EACH meal?Prune juice/nectar doesn't do much for me (maybe if I drank a liter of it but my stomach tolerates 2 glasses).I just want a COMPLETE bowel movement for once. I can't remember the last time my bowels would contract for a long period of time, causing a complete evacuation. It pretty much falls asleep for an hour after something comes out then it starts to rumble again.In terms of diet, I am a fairly healthy eater, and nothing "sets me off" like spicy foods, soda, etc.Please help.


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Have you tried the calcium suppliments from lindas thread it has really helped me! Matt


----------

